# Peddle kayaks vs. bad knees?



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

After 13 years of military service I have 2 bad knees and a bad shoulder. I know I can only handle so much paddling as I like canoeing up north but I was wondering how hard are peddle kayaks on the knees? I can't run or do anything high impact but they seem like they would be smooth enough to be like a stationary bike or elliptical. Thoughts from the know'ed?


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

I think it depends on injury. I've had both meniscus done and about a year ago had some cartilage damage repaired. I got back on my hobie 3 months after surgery and I haven't had any issues. I look at it another way to help strengthen the muscles around the knee. I guess it would also depend if the motion bothers you or not. I would try for a week or so and see if you have any issues.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

startzc said:


> After 13 years of military service I have 2 bad knees and a bad shoulder. I know I can only handle so much paddling as I like canoeing up north but I was wondering how hard are peddle kayaks on the knees? I can't run or do anything high impact but they seem like they would be smooth enough to be like a stationary bike or elliptical. Thoughts from the know'ed?


Go get them bad things fixed. I have the shoulder and knee operations. Better than new now. If you are retired it's all covered. If not retired go to the va and see a councelor about disability.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

I've got some pretty bad knees. Had acl reconstruction years ago, along with lots of cartilage removed. These days it can get pretty painful at times. Lots of walking gets it acting up. My "good" knee ain't much better either.

I was worried sick when I finally had the money to go Hobie. At the time, it was hurting pretty bad...every day. Sucked it up. Bought the Hobie. I think it actually helped. My knees actually seem better, these last two years of peddling.

Ultimately, you should test a Hobie vs Native. Different peddle strokes. The Native is more like bike riding...the Hobie is more like a stepper. All our knees are different.


----------



## rfh21 (May 17, 2012)

Something to consider that Oxbeast mentioned was to think about hauling it through the sand (if you're going to be going offshore that is). Those jokers are heavy but a good cart could make it manageable for you.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

rfh21 said:


> Something to consider that Oxbeast mentioned was to think about hauling it through the sand (if you're going to be going offshore that is). Those jokers are heavy but a good cart could make it manageable for you.


The big wheel eez takes the pain out the butt. Like I said tho, everybody's different. My knees are prolly on the good side of bad.


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

thanks everyone, I assume there are places around that rent kayaks so I can try one out for a day in some calm water first.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Pensacola Kayak + Sail has the Natives

Key Sailing has the Hobies

Pretty sure both will allow a test drive...


----------



## Drew Mixon (Oct 4, 2007)

i cant say i have 'bad' knees, but maybe troubled knees. never had surgery, but do have some trouble from time to time. 
but i do have an actual bad shoulder--one surgery down, one to go. i can easily say that pedaling is FAR FAR FAR easier on the body than paddling.


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

the pedal action on the Native is rotary, like a bike. The pedal action on the Hobie is back and forth, like a stairclimber. You can vary your pace with either. Low impact and not a lot of strain. Most of the time I am at a slow jogging pace and that gives about 2-3 knots. Ideal for trolling.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Go see Bahen at Pensacola Kayak and Sail. They have a demo Mariner that you can try out. The Mariner is lighter than the PA. Try both out. I really do not know which would be better for your situation. I never pick up my Mariner to load or unload. I back down a boat ramp and slide it off into the water. To load I pick the bow up and pull it into my truck. You could rig a boat winch to load it. You can do this with either. I have not rode a bike in years. But my chicken legs have no problem pedaling the Mariner.


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

Having never kayaked(is that right?) are they hard to keep upright? I read alot of the tips and stuff in the forum but it doesn't really say if you have to have some amount of balance or not.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

startzc said:


> Having never kayaked(is that right?) are they hard to keep upright? I read alot of the tips and stuff in the forum but it doesn't really say if you have to have some amount of balance or not.


Some are better than others, but all are better than canoes...in my experience. Very easy to control and stay right-side-up.


----------



## rfh21 (May 17, 2012)

I've been in some tippy boats when borrowing others but these have been much lower end boats not designed for fishing. There is some balance necessary but it's pretty natural on a good wide sit on top. The key is getting comfortable. Once you know every little tip doesn't mean you are about to fall out you can relax and the balancing portion takes care of itself.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Yeah, rfh21 is right. Some of the cheap ones aren't quite as stable as a canoe. Stay away from pelican brand...maybe others, I've been pretty spoiled with Ocean Kayaks and a Hobie. A pelican is still better than wading tho lol.


----------



## rfh21 (May 17, 2012)

After you try them out and feel your knee is okay with some form of pedaling I would go with that if you have the funds. That way if your knee gets really bad you will have your paddle on board for back up and will still make it in. If your shoulder goes out on a paddle yak you could be in for a long swim.


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

my .02 cents after jason and i went to 3mb saturday i would definitely see if you can deal with the motion of the mariner, its not quite as stable as a pro-angler from hobie but definitely as stable or more stable than the outback and revo from hobie. biggest plus tho is being able to back it up, jason can tell you how much it helps, i can say for sure that he wouldnt have put such a wicked hurting on the fish at 3mb without being able to reverse.


----------



## Bigkidneys (Jul 14, 2011)

Having an orthopedic background and having owned 4 Hobie Mirage kayaks, I will say the motion from the Hobie or the Native will not make things worse for you and most likely will help strengthen the muscles that support the knee joint. As someone mentioned, both motions are low impact so should be bearable but again, it depends on how bad your knees are at this point. You can manipulate your positioning with either of these boats to relieve pain when peddaling but not so much when paddling. I have demoed a few boats thanks to Bahen at PK&S and really want a pedal yak again as it's just too damn convenient to pedal vs paddling. However, those are considerably more than what I have narrowed my search down to for a paddle yak and although I have shoulder issues as well, I think my best option is trying a paddle yak. One thing I will say for the Hobies is that they retain their value so if it doesn't work out, you likely won't lose much selling it. That being said, Fairhope Boat Co. sells Hobies as well and have numerous models you can demo where as Key Sailing is limited with what they have to demo. Good luck with the search!


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

*Speed vs. Stability-Feed your Joints*

On the question of stability, it is a trade-off. Rounded bottom kayaks have less surface drag and therefore are easier to paddle or peddle through the water but tip easier. Stable kayaks have more boat surface on the water and thus need more torque to propel them through the water. I've had rotator cuff problems and knee problems, in the past, but I can tell you that peddling is a lot easier just, by virtue of the fact that your thigh muscles are the largest in your body. Go to the gym and try the rowing machine vs. the stair stepper vs. the stationary bicycle and see what gives you the least discomfort. That will give you some idea of what to buy. A good physical therapist or a true physiologist at a gym can tell what exercises that you need to give help your joints. Pitchers get damage every time they pitch so they have certain exercises that help other muscle fibers take the place of the damaged ones. A kayak could be your answer to renewed health but do your homework and use professional advice.


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

Great info and advice. I never considered kayak fishing till I read all the fun you guys seem to have on this forum. I am moving to Milton in May and will definitely try a few out and see what I like. Thanks


----------

